# We need MHF FLAGS for shows etc...!!



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yeahy - great idea maybe but I have no idea how to go about it.. I'd be more than willing to buy one if anyone could come up with one..! Many of us fly banners etc .. if we had MHF ones we could meet up even more..!! I'm new her and some of you may not think it practical but wonder if anyone thought it a possibility??!! Ana and Pablo xxx


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi gitanarosa,

I did suggest this last year i think it would be ideal for shows,when 3,000 vans are parked up the window stickers don't help much.

I thought a pennant would be ideal as you could just fly it below whatever flag you fly...................George cross and a bat for us :roll:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hymmi!! Loved to hear from you again - of course being new to the forum I had no idea you had suggested that previously!! Thinki it may such a be such a good idea!! I loved meeting you and others!! Ana xx


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ladies, there is a downloadable flag on here that you can modify in true blue peter style....

Go to the photo gallery and page 1 of 'members & their motorhomes' and its there. You need to download both sides, stick them together, laminate them and stick 'em to the top of your pole/aerial or whatever. Job done :wink: 

pj


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi peejay,

Thanks for that got the smaller one ok,can you tell me how to get larger one, that just prints the left side of it.

Hi Ana & Paul,

Was nice meeting you too,hear your red wine went down well at the Merlin show.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hmmm,

Not sure on that one hymmi, perhaps change your printer setting to landscape, if that doesn't work, haven't a clue i'm afraid, anyone else know?

pj


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again peejay,

Good idea,tried landscape,still the same,Remember this happening on those a4 posters it would only print 1/4 page with some of us,Mandy & Dave sent me one in the end it was quicker  :wink: .

Maybe someone else will pop up thanks again pj.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Just KNEW I couldn't do this!! Willing to PAY for a laminated one 'cos I loved meeting you all!! Really enjoying meeting MHF members!! Would love a flag if anyone could do me us a ready to fly laminated one?! As I said we would pay....not an option to do it myself!! Ana xx


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

When I get a roundtuit (very rare those) I intend to try printing the MHF Flag onto "T" Shirt printing paper, and making a fabric Flag.
Unfortunately, A4 is a bit small.

Another idea would be to take the Picture on a disk to a "T" Shirt printing shop, and ask if they could print a large one and Iron it onto a piece of material you supply. It could then be cut out, and the edges sewn.


----------

